# regulador de voltage para panel solar



## yuvini (Nov 29, 2009)

hola, colegas necesito su ayuda para construir un regulador de voltage para 2 paneles solares de 60 w  cada uno.   si alguien tiene un circuito para fabricarlo , bienvenido.
les comento que busque este tema y no encontre nada, solo para moviles, por esta razon creo este nuevo tema , pero si ya existe, les pido disculpas.
saludos. 
atte: yuvini.

hola , encontre este circuito en la red pero no encuentro el tlc271 por aca. alguien sabe un sustituto  para este operacional,  gracias


----------



## kiizin (Ene 30, 2010)

checa esta pagina hay un regulador talvez lo puedes armar
http://ludens.cl/Electron/solar2/solar2.html

perdo creo que es el tienes y no se como subir fotos pero buscs en gogle/imagenes

SOLAR-SHUNT-CONTROLLER
con guiones..


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 1, 2010)

kiizin escribio: "no se como subir fotos..." 
Si son imagenes gif/jpg, activas el boton "ir a Avanzado" y alli otro boton "Gestionar archivos" y le indicas la ubicacion del archivo y le das "subir". Salu2.


----------



## cloreta (Feb 3, 2010)

yo tb necesito un limitador de voltage para 3 celdas de 0,25W (4,6v y 60mA) para cargar una bateria de 9v (8,4 nominal)  abra algun circuito mas simple que el q mostraron antes???

gracias...


----------



## josemen (Abr 25, 2010)

Alguien monto este circuito? http://ludens.cl/Electron/solar2/solar2.html

¿os funcionó? es que estoy intentando montar una placa .. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...a-instalacion-foltovoltaica-35487/#post288696

saludos y gracias!!


----------



## catnix2015 (Ago 3, 2011)

http://ludens.cl/Electron/solar2/solar2.html.... este link esta bien pero la pregunta es ¿donde está la salida de 12,24 y 48 v? yo sé que la entrada del regulador al panel y la salida de este sistema a la  bateria?

http://ludens.cl/Electron/solar2/solar2.html... este link ¿el diagrama circuiteria esta en buen funcionamiento?


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 4, 2011)

No pensaron en algo mas simple como un regulador de la serie 78xx o 79xx que tiene proteccion,ya que solo es regular la tension pulsante que produce la celda,ese equipo regula con transistores y el integrado se encarga de tomar una parte de la salida a la bateria para que en caso de subir la tension se equipare y manda a masa tension para que no sobrepase a la bateria
un simple 7812 bien regulado hace lo mismo,solo que el mismo soporta la diferencia de tension entre la entrada y la salida


----------

